# CMX car



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well I hope this does not start a fire storm but I am going to ask anyway. I just got my car and have reading through the paper work on it and forum posts. It gives a nice list of the different cleaning fluids from mild to aggressive. I know all about the different chemicals, the LEL, UEL, vapor density, specific gravity and so on, I was a HAZ-MAT Tech for many years. But I am still going to ask which fluid folks think works best- Alcohol, Lacquer thinner, Acetone, Goo Gone (don't think this will work in car) or another


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Denatured alcohol was recommended as the fluid of choice by the guy who sold me on the CMX car, Mr. NIMT.
Sean is one of the most experienced model railroaders on this forum and is highly respected.
I took his advice and have used only denatured alcohol in my CMX car with great results.
Use whatever you wish, but I've been extremely happy with using denatured alcohol.
Bob


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

I also use denatured alcohol and have been happy with the results as well.


----------



## musicwerks (Jan 4, 2012)

I too use the alcohol from the phramcies. But they seemed to have decolorised the nice copper/ brass color on my CMX cleaning car.

Problem I have with CMX is the felt pieces stalled the CMX on my tracks and my engines are NOT strong enough to push them. I can't pull them cos my engines can't get that power.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I don't have the car, but my vote goes for 200 proof grain. :smilie_daumenpos:

I wouldn't use acetone at all.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Don't have the cool car but alcohol is my choice. It works on a rag, acetone, and lacquer thinner seem a bit harsh. Are you removing paint or cleaning grease?


----------



## packnrat (Feb 26, 2014)

acetone would be very bad for your track-work. and your lungs.
you stated something about haz-mat, then you should know to never ever have that shite in your house.

even outside in a genital breeze that stuff in a spray cleaner can sucks the breath out of me.
i would never let it into the house. 

break clean was one good product, but got replaced with a very bad product. :rippedhand:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Once again......for the umpteenth time.......DENATURED ALCOHOL works great in a CMX car!
It cleans the track without messing up other stuff on your layout. What more do you need?
Bob


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well this has been posted for awhile with no other comments until today. I got the car in and yes Bob I use the denatured alcohol and it does work just great then after I hit just a few tiny spots around the layout with some Whal clipper oil and let the trains run it around the track. Thanks


----------

